# Irish Broadband, NTL, and now what options have I?



## ntjkelly (15 Sep 2009)

Briefly, we moved into a new apartment on Kilmainham Lane last year.  When moving in we had the usual levels of advertising junk mail from NTL offering tv, broadband and whatnot!  We decided not to get a landline as we both are on our mobiles anyways, and to be honest the thoughts of giving somebody like eircom any business galled us.

But, we contacted NTL about TV and Broadband to be told that Broadband was not currently available on our street, but that would change in a matter of months.  We signed up for TV and were told that we would receive a letter informing us when Broadband was ready.  The install guy arrived for the TV and told us that in two months we'd have broadband as they were laying the cables in the area.  Yesterday, I phoned NTL for an update and was told that they would check.  Today, I received a call to say that there were no plans to provide broadband on Kilmainham Lane.  Needless to say I was shocked as we have been waiting and waiting to go with their "limitless download" option.  We use Ripwave, but have discovered that it only works when our windows are open and its is sitting on the ledge (aparently something about the signal getting trapped between the panes in our argon windows).  So, now...  we have been obviously let down by NTL's lack of provision, and to be honest Ripwave will drive us nutz with this ridiculous situation... therefore, does anyone know of any viable option that will provide us with:

1 Limitless Downloads
2 Good connectivity
3 Connection without signing up for a phoneline as well

thanks for any help


----------



## colm (16 Sep 2009)

Looks like SKY will be there with there broadband before NTL.
The other options are O", Vodafone or Three mobile broadband.
These vary a lot in speeds from place to place.
O2 will give you a loan of one to try out first.


----------



## jif_000 (23 Sep 2009)

ntjkelly said:


> .............
> 
> 1 Limitless Downloads
> ................
> ................


 
I don't know about that limitless downloads. Here in Ireland i doubt you can get that, because of there offered about unlimited internet but there's a catch. Currently im with talktalk and its very bad.
forgive my english...


----------



## MANTO (23 Sep 2009)

*UPC Broadband Fair Usage Policy*


Although UPC (Chorus/NTL) advertise their broadband as being unlimited, as with all ‘unlimited’ packages, it is subject to a fair usage policy. This means that although there is no official limit and you will not be charged any extra for the ammount you download, your speed may be reduced and in extreme cases there have been reports of threats of disconnection. In reality unlimited downloads simply do not exist and if you go over 250Gb with UPC broadband they will be on your back. In order to breach this 250Gb limit the broadband user would have to download round 1Gb every 3 hours for a whole month. A broadband fair usage policy is put in place in order to prevent certain broadband users taking up the bandwidth, slowing others down.


----------



## MANTO (23 Sep 2009)

*Broadband Providers Ireland*


There are currently around broadband providers in Ireland, they are:
*3 Ireland* - Mobile Broadband
*O2* - Mobile Broadband
*Vodafone* - Mobile Broadband
*Eircom* - DSL Broadband
*Digiweb* - Wireless and DSL Broadband
*UPC(NTL & Chorus)* - Cable Broadband
*BT* - DSL Broadband
*Clearwire Ireland* - Wireless Broadband
*Perlico Ireland* - DSL Broadband
*Smart Broadband* - DSL Broadband
*Imagine Broadband* - DSL Broadband
*UTV* - DSL Broadband
*Irish Broadband* - Wireless / DSL Broadband


----------



## pinoyireland (11 Nov 2009)

eircom bb was a lot better than perlico based on my experience.


----------

